# Should I be able to send a PM?



## Pete (17 Jul 2007)

I tried to do so, but the message appears to be stuck in my 'outbox' - I thought it would be in my 'sentbox' if it had actually been sent. Maybe it's just me not understanding the forum software - not as familiar with the phpbb 'engine' as with some others...


----------



## Shaun (17 Jul 2007)

Hi Pete,

It goes into the Outbox and waits there until the recipient has read it - then it goes into the Sentbox.

Don't worry, took me a while to figure that out too.  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Pete (17 Jul 2007)

Thanks.


----------

